
Disadvantages of purely functional programming - AndrewDucker
http://flyingfrogblog.blogspot.com/2016/05/disadvantages-of-purely-functional.html?m=1
======
brudgers
Recent discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11841248](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11841248)

